# wireless genie question



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Basement genie signal not strong enough, ran cat5 to basement added a Belkin router configured as
an access point. ATT modem/router ip 192.168.1.254,access point ip 192.168.1.253.Laptop connects
wired/wireless with no problems. How/If can I get the basement genie to see this access point instead
off the ATT modem/router upstairs?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dragonmas said:


> Basement genie signal not strong enough, ran cat5 to basement added a Belkin router configured as
> an access point. ATT modem/router ip 192.168.1.254,access point ip 192.168.1.253.Laptop connects
> wired/wireless with no problems. How/If can I get the basement genie to see this access point instead
> off the ATT modem/router upstairs?


When you use an access point you should see options on the network setups for all devices that allow you to choose which router the device uses. Can't you see that? You have to use different names for each option, of course.

Rich


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Rich said:


> When you use an access point you should see options on the network setups for all devices that allow you to choose which router the device uses. Can't you see that? You have to use different names for each option, of course.
> 
> Rich


The downstairs genie wouldn't let me into setup,does this need to be done on the master unit?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dragonmas said:


> The downstairs genie wouldn't let me into setup,does this need to be done on the master unit?


No, you have to name the 5G or 2.4G signal on the router it's coming from. You probably have to take the access point router offline to do that. Once you have them named the names will pop up when you set up the devices for Net access. In other words, if you're using a Fire Stick you'll be asked to pick a Net option and put in your Wifi password. You should see each stream from each router. Name the streams so that you know where each stream is coming from.

Rich


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Under settings, internet setup' I get" cannot make changes to internet setup from this location"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hold on a second. First we need more info. What equipment exactly do you have where. Are you talking about a wireless client? If so you’d need a DIRECTV wireless video bridge, not a Belkin access point. The wireless minis will only work with DIRECTV access points. But even then, they connect via coax, not Ethernet. Full details will help us give you a real solution.

Rich is assuming you are trying to connect the server genie a hr44 or hr54... nothing he has said will help you if you are trying to connect the wireless mini...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dragonmas said:


> Under settings, internet setup' I get" cannot make changes to internet setup from this location"


What did you do? Did you disconnect the access point router and use your computer to change the settings on that router?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Hold on a second. First we need more info. What equipment exactly do you have where. Are you talking about a wireless client? If so you'd need a DIRECTV wireless video bridge, not a Belkin access point. The wireless minis will only work with DIRECTV access points. But even then, they connect via coax, not Ethernet. Full details will help us give you a real solution.
> 
> Rich is assuming you are trying to connect the server genie a hr44 or hr54... nothing he has said will help you if you are trying to connect the wireless mini...


Why will the minis only work with a D* access point? Do they work with just one router? If they do, I don't see why they won't work with his or anyone else's access point. A router set up as an access point works just as the main router does, how could any device see the difference between the main router and an access point router?

Rich


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

ok I am trying to setup a Belkin router as an access point in the basement. The access point is working correctly on a laptop and on the tv using Netflix as the tv or laptop will let me choose the main ATT modem/router or the Belkin as an access point.
This is my niece's home. They bought a new TV thinking the TV was the problem. What is happening is the video will drop out ,VOD does not work and remote does the skip skip skip then jump 2-4 commands. Netflix and Hulu You Tuble all work fine through the TV and laptop works/streams perfectly through Kodi. So I assume DTV will not connect Via this access point. I can see this network/access point on the master/dvr unit under internet setup.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

A wireless genie client will only connect through a DirecTV video bridge, it uses a completely different wireless network. You can move the WVB closer to the genie client, anywhere you have or can run a coax.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> A wireless genie client will only connect through a DirecTV video bridge, it uses a completely different wireless network. You can move the WVB closer to the genie client, anywhere you have or can run a coax.


I guess that answers my question, must be similar to the way me Polk SB connects to the subwoofer. Okay, it's not the access point router that's the problem.

Rich


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

So its a all for one type of connection ie.. all units must use the same connection as the master/dvr?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

No, the mini does NOT connect to your home network. It uses a private network supplied by the DirecTV wireless video bridge


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

the wireless minis are connected to the DirecTV private network via the video bridge. You can't connect them individually to the internet.
if they were not wireless they would connect to the HR54 via the coax "wired network"


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok,i found a bridge on fleabay. I think I have an outlet that goes to the attic(I'll have to tone it out)find the DTV splitter and connect it to a port. What will be required to reconfigure at the DVR?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Why will the minis only work with a D* access point? Do they work with just one router? If they do, I don't see why they won't work with his or anyone else's access point. A router set up as an access point works just as the main router does, how could any device see the difference between the main router and an access point router?
> 
> Rich


No wireless minis will only connect to a DIRECTV WVB. They use a specific security setup and such. You can't even access the passwords they use. It's actually much easier to do it this way anyway. Also keeps them completely on their own WiFi network so they will never share wireless traffic with anything but DIRECTV specific equipment since the wvb is connected via coax. Much better this way imho anyway.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dragonmas said:


> Ok,i found a bridge on fleabay. I think I have an outlet that goes to the attic(I'll have to tone it out)find the DTV splitter and connect it to a port. What will be required to reconfigure at the DVR?


You still haven't even said for sure you are trying to connect a wireless mini or a main genie.

If you have a wireless mini you already have a wireless video bridge in the house. Are there other wireless minis as well in the house? If so, then you may need a second wireless video bridge, maybe not. If not, then you probably simply need to move the wireless video bridge.

Again, until you give us every bit of information on the entire system we are all just guessing at what your issues are.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> No wireless minis will only connect to a DIRECTV WVB. They use a specific security setup and such. You can't even access the passwords they use. It's actually much easier to do it this way anyway. Also keeps them completely on their own WiFi network so they will never share wireless traffic with anything but DIRECTV specific equipment since the wvb is connected via coax. Much better this way imho anyway.


Okay, I understand now. At first I thought the TS had screwed up the access point router for all his devices.

My Polk SB uses a similar wireless Net approach for the SW.

Rich


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok,DTV setup as follows:
input from lnb goes to input of a PI21r2-16 power inserter, output goes to input of a 2 way SWM. Red line(power ?)port goes to a HR44-500.Port 2 of SWM goes to WVBRO-25(In Master Bedroom).There are 2 C41W-100 wireless units. 1 in the Living Room
And 1 in basement.(problem unit)All outlets are pulled to a access panel in the basement. Input from lnb is barreled to master bedroom outlet. Here is my solution if I am following logic correctly. Un-barrel lnb input and add a 2way SWM. Redline(power side)back to master bedroom out(which goes to the power inserter)and other side to my basement outlet which I will add another WVBRO-25,which will set right next to the C41W-100.If this is correct will anything need to be changed in the HR44-500 config?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes that should work. What I would do is get rid of the wireless down there and get a regular mini and just hard wire it. But either way, that should fix your issue. Why where wireless minis installed when you had cables going everywhere?


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

inkahauts said:


> Yes that should work. What I would do is get rid of the wireless down there and get a regular mini and just hard wire it. But either way, that should fix your issue. Why where wireless minis installed when you had cables going everywhere?


This setup is at my nieces house.Staying here while my son recoups from double kidney transplant.I live in central Florida.We have hard wired genies just trying to get watchable tv downstairs.


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

dragonmas said:


> This setup is at my nieces house.Staying here while my son recoups from double kidney transplant.I live in central Florida.We have hard wired genies just trying to get watchable tv downstairs.


I got everything setup now both wireless clients connect to the (new)downstairs WVB excellent but how or can you set client 1 to see the upstairs(original WVB)and wireless client 2 to see(connect)to the (new) downstairs WVB?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You don’t as far as I know. I believe they chose the best signal on their own.


----------



## dragonmas (Sep 1, 2017)

inkahauts said:


> You don't as far as I know. I believe they chose the best signal on their own.


Thanks for the confirmation, I called DTV support and couldn't convey what I was asking. The tech had me repeat the setup 5 times and then he was trying to have me setup a remote control. The weird thing is that the downstairs WVB connects excellently to both clients but the upstairs client only connects good to the upstairs WVB.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d probably just discone t power from the downstairs one and leave it alone then. 

After thinking about it more, if power is only on one, it will connect to that one and stay with it until something happens that would make it switch. Like signal dropping or power cycling the one it’s currently connected too.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope your Son - Does Well


----------

